# mpd connects but can't reach most of the world



## neek (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, I've set up mpd 5.6 on FreeBSD 8.2, in an attempt to let myself proxy data through my home network when I'm on the road with my iPad (so that I can use Netflix when outside the US).

My iPad connects fine over the cellular network, and I can successfully visit web content on the FreeBSD server. However, I don't seem to be able to reach any services on any other machines on my network or on the internet. For example,  I cannot get to google nor to my firewall's web interface, which is normally available.

I do not believe this is a DNS issue, because even if I type in the 192.168.x.x address, it fails.

Any ideas what I should try? My *Free*BSD server is at 192.168.0.2, if that's not obvious. I'm going to try to connect in with something other than the iPad, but that makes debugging it much tougher because I have to drive to a coffee shop. Thanks in advance!


```
pptp_server:
# Define dynamic IP address pool.
        set ippool add pool1 192.168.0.90 192.168.0.99
# Create clonable bundle template named B
        create bundle template B
        set iface enable proxy-arp
        set iface idle 1800
        set iface enable tcpmssfix
        set ipcp yes vjcomp
# Specify IP address pool for dynamic assigment.
        set ipcp ranges 192.168.0.2/32 ippool pool1
        set ipcp dns 75.75.75.75
# The five lines below enable Microsoft Point-to-Point encryption
# (MPPE) using the ng_mppc(8) netgraph node type.
        set bundle enable compression
        set ccp yes mppc
        set mppc yes e40
        set mppc yes e128
        set mppc yes stateless
# Create clonable link template named L
        create link template L pptp
# Set bundle template to use
        set link action bundle B
# Multilink adds some overhead, but gives full 1500 MTU.
        set link enable multilink
        set link yes acfcomp protocomp
        set link no pap chap eap
        set link enable chap
# Enable utmp/wtmp logging
        set auth enable system-acct
# We reducing link mtu to avoid GRE packet fragmentation.
        set link mtu 1460
# Configure PPTP
        set pptp self 192.168.0.2
# Allow to accept calls
        set link enable incoming
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2012)

neek said:
			
		

> My iPad connects fine over the cellular network, and I can successfully visit web content on the FreeBSD server. However, I don't seem to be able to reach any services on any other machines on my network or on the internet.


Did you turn on routing?

Add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
gateway_enable="YES"
```


----------



## neek (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome, that did the trick (had to restart routing, of course). Thanks!


----------

